# got a six pack last night.



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went for a couple hrs last night.( 9 to 1130) and managed to pick up 6 flatties. the smallest was 14 1/2 and the largest 20 1/4 (4lbs). nice walk and good dinner.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow nice doormat on that 20.25! Lots of good meals there.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Did you gig or hook and line?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess where you posted answered my question. When I read your post it was from the sidelines and I also couldn't see marks on the fish.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's some fine size flounders you got there Cliff. Nona said she could of made the walk. I have a new name for that size of catch. Let's just call it a tail gate load.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job still looking forward to getting out with you one trip!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice little stabbin' session!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet six pack. :thumbsup:


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice bunch of flatties!


----------

